# How do I handle this?



## LoriS (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been having seizures, and dealing with them on a daily basis. But yesterday I had three grand mal seizures back to back without waking up inbetween. That's called "status epilepticus" and it is such bad news. I made out alright, with only a concussion and a badly sprained wrist, but I have to go back to my neurologist tomorrow at 10:45am. Any prayers would be appreciated...


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Has there been any progress on getting your disability/medicaid ? They may have to do your surgery now and bill you for it when the paperwork goes through.


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2011)

My prayers are with you Lori as you see the neurosurgeon tomorrow. Please provide an update.



LoriS said:


> I've been having seizures, and dealing with them on a daily basis. But yesterday I had three grand mal seizures back to back without waking up inbetween. That's called "status epilepticus" and it is such bad news. I made out alright, with only a concussion and a badly sprained wrist, but I have to go back to my neurologist tomorrow at 10:45am. Any prayers would be appreciated...


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul said:


> My prayers are with you Lori as you see the neurosurgeon tomorrow. Please provide an update.



Same from me. God bless you, Lori.


----------



## LoriS (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers... I am getting ready to go to the appt. I have been reading about the status epilepticus and from what I can understand there is a 20% fatality rate with each episode... I hope to God I'm reading that wrong. I will post after my appt and thank you all!


----------



## LoriS (Jan 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Has there been any progress on getting your disability/medicaid ? They may have to do your surgery now and bill you for it when the paperwork goes through.




Still no word on a decision... still waiting. But that's a thought- I will check with my doc and see if it can be done. Although I do want to avoid the surgery at all costs...


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think you have a whole lot of options at this point. It seems like there isn't a way to control your seizures with medicine and each one does more damage. I know surgery isn't appealing but you really can't continue to live like this either. Do you have a case worker with the state ? If so contact them and make sure they know the urgency of the situation.


----------



## LoriS (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. Yes, I have a so-called "case worker" but all she can do is tell me that the judge hasn't made a decision yet. 

I went to my neurologist today, he's added Depakote to my medication regime. He says there are newer, better meds available but they are expensive. Once i am on Medicaid maybe I can switch. 

I am so blessed to have my neurologist. At one point last year I missed an appointment because I didn't have the money- he later told me not to worry about that because "I'd rather treat you for free than have something happen to you"... how refreshing is that these days!

Anyway, fingers crossed that the combo of Dilantin, Lyrica, Klonopin, and now Depakote will work! And that I will be approved for disability!


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2011)

LoriS said:


> Hi everyone. Yes, I have a so-called "case worker" but all she can do is tell me that the judge hasn't made a decision yet.
> 
> I went to my neurologist today, he's added Depakote to my medication regime. He says there are newer, better meds available but they are expensive. Once i am on Medicaid maybe I can switch.
> 
> ...



Good for you, Lori, that's awesome.


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2011)

My prayers are going out to you that the new medication will help. You are so blessed to have the neurologist you have. Lori everything will eventually work out, it has just got to.



LoriS said:


> Hi everyone. Yes, I have a so-called "case worker" but all she can do is tell me that the judge hasn't made a decision yet.
> 
> I went to my neurologist today, he's added Depakote to my medication regime. He says there are newer, better meds available but they are expensive. Once i am on Medicaid maybe I can switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriS (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, I am going to be brief because my fingers feel like lead... so far the Depakote seems to be working but I feel very sedated. Thank you for your prayers and I will keep reading on here and try to post. God bless you all and I hope and pray neither you nor your loved ones have to go through this.


----------

